# Rust killer?



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking for a good aerosol product for killing rust and priming in one step... I have some rust on the backside of the dash in some hard to reach areas and am looking for recommendations. :beer:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Duplicolor Rust Fix*

:cool For what you want to do I'd recommend Dupli-color Rust Fix (available at your local auto parts store).

Dupli-Color :: Rust Fix

A step up from that would be a similar product from Eastwood (ground shipped from Eastwood).

http://www.eastwood.com/rust-encapsulator-28601.html


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've used Ospho with good results


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I use the Encapsulator

Check into this:
Rust Converter
Eastwood Rust Converter | Rust Converters | Auto Rust Converter














Rust Encapsulator

Eastwood Rust Encapsulator-Paint Over Rust in Black


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

If it's only surface rust vinegar water works perfectly. Use 4 parts water to 1 part vinegar. Neutralizes the rust leaving it black and ready for primer and paint just like the spray stuff. You should hit it with a wire brush really well first.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on the Eastwood rust converter. I used it on my car. Slather it on with a brush, or spray it on --- it has the consistency and appearance of chocolate milk. When it works and dries, it turns dark purple / black and makes a relatively hard coating. It takes a long time to dry - as much as a couple of days - but I think it works well for areas where you're mostly interested in protection and aren't too concerned about appearance.

Bear


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Thats exactly what I need, isnt something that I worried about the appearance, and cant get a wire brush on it. Thanks alot guys!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

